# puppy pee pads



## pixxie (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi all, i came upon a sale for puppy litter training pads...i'm not entirely sure how they work for dogs... but do they work for bunnies? :?
also, does clumping cat litter work for bunnies?:litterhealthy:

thanx!
Chey:tonguewiggle


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 1, 2010)

Clumping cat litter is a huge no-no for bunnies! Puppy pee pads can work as long as they don't eat them. I haven't had any personal experience with either one though, just general knowledge.


----------



## butsy (Oct 1, 2010)

i use puppy pads! butsy has never tried to eat them, and they are soooo much easyer to clean


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 1, 2010)

I am not sure if you can get a rabbit to use a pee pad like a dog is supposed to. In theory, you put the pad on the floor and the puppy is supposed to use it. Once it is soiled, you throw it out. A rabbit probably isn't going to just use it becasue it is there. If you are going to use them, you should put it in the litter box. If you are going to spread them over the whole cage, that can work too but can make litter training a bit harder. 

Clumping litter is not suitable for rabbits. If they eat it, it can form a blockage which can be very expesnive to treat, if it can be treated. Wood or paper pellets are cheap, effective and safe if eaten in small amounts.


----------



## pixxie (Oct 1, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Clumping cat litter is a huge no-no for bunnies! Puppy pee pads can work as long as they don't eat them. I haven't had any personal experience with either one though, just general knowledge.


thank you. i thought that clumping cat litter was bad from the start...somebody recommended it and i was pretty sure you couldn't use it, but this person whas positive....i was sceptical so i asked on here
thanx again!
chey


----------



## pixxie (Oct 1, 2010)

Korr_and_Sophie wrote:


> I am not sure if you can get a rabbit to use a pee pad like a dog is supposed to. In theory, you put the pad on the floor and the puppy is supposed to use it. Once it is soiled, you throw it out. A rabbit probably isn't going to just use it becasue it is there. If you are going to use them, you should put it in the litter box. If you are going to spread them over the whole cage, that can work too but can make litter training a bit harder.
> 
> Clumping litter is not suitable for rabbits. If they eat it, it can form a blockage which can be very expesnive to treat, if it can be treated. Wood or paper pellets are cheap, effective and safe if eaten in small amounts.


thank you for the info!
chey:wink


----------



## pixxie (Oct 1, 2010)

butsy wrote:


> i use puppy pads! butsy has never tried to eat them, and they are soooo much easyer to clean


maybe i'll try them....what makes animals wan't to pee on them?
thanx


----------



## Dragonrain (Oct 1, 2010)

You have to train dogs to go to the bathroom on them. 

I had some left over from my puppy - I used them with him for awhile when he was still too young to go outside (he didn't have all his shots yet). After he started going outside, I used the extras in the bunny litter box. They worked pretty well, where pretty absorbent. My bunnies didn't chew them at all.

I didn't buy them again when I ran out though, they are kind of expensive. Just buying rabbit safe litter is cheaper.


----------



## Taylor Kimball (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi! My bunny ate a couple nibbles of her pee pad (maybe a square inch total or less). I'm going to take it out and keep it out, but should I be worried?


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 27, 2019)

Just give her plenty of hay and keep an eye that she keeps pooping as usual. 

Here's *more* for how to set up a proper litter box (without pee pads).


----------



## Taylor Kimball (Apr 27, 2019)

Blue eyes said:


> Just give her plenty of hay and keep an eye that she keeps pooping as usual.
> 
> Here's *more* for how to set up a proper litter box (without pee pads).


Thanks! they were advertised as a cage liner so I thought I'd put it under the fleece in her cage. Definitely removing it though.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 27, 2019)

Definitely check out the page Blue eyes linked! My recommendation for litter is to get wood pellets from a feed store. I just got home from Tractor Supply, where I picked up 80 lbs (2 bags) of pelleted horse bedding for less than $14 after tax. With four rabbits, I think that'll last me around a month and a half (not 100% sure yet, as 2 of the rabbits are pretty new to us). It works great and with 2-3 inches of pine pellets, I don't have odor issues with the rabbit boxes. If only kitty litter worked as well for the cats, lol! I do rabbit boxes once a week but I have to do the cat boxes for four cats twice a week.


----------



## bigdaddyyonko (Apr 28, 2019)

You can also purchase a children's spill mat, I cut it to fit perfectly under my buns cage. It's super easy for clean up and I 2 pieces I can use to switch it out when I am cleaning out her cage.


----------



## Taylor Kimball (Apr 28, 2019)

bigdaddyyonko said:


> You can also purchase a children's spill mat, I cut it to fit perfectly under my buns cage. It's super easy for clean up and I 2 pieces I can use to switch it out when I am cleaning out her cage.


this is a good idea! she is a baby so she doesn't know to use the litter box yet, so I'm trying to figure out what to put down in the rest of the cage that is easy to clean but something that is different than the litter so i can train her


----------



## bigdaddyyonko (Apr 28, 2019)

Taylor Kimball said:


> this is a good idea! she is a baby so she doesn't know to use the litter box yet, so I'm trying to figure out what to put down in the rest of the cage that is easy to clean but something that is different than the litter so i can train her



My bun is a baby too! I feel like i'm being so extra as a mom because I just want everything to be right. lol
Here are links to the litter box and the spill mat I bought! Before I bought a large cat litter bin, but because my bun is too small (2 months old), she didn't like it and couldn't reach it. This one I got off of amazon is a bit smaller but she can reach it. I also put her hay box above it too so she can get in the habit of eating hay and using the bathroom at the same time. As she grows bigger Ill finally be able to switch it out for the bigger litter box. 

For the litter box I use ferret litter pellets and they work great so far super absorbent and they smell good, you can toss a cup or so in the litter box and cover it, so you don't gotta worry about them eating it. 

https://www.chewy.com/marshall-premium-odor-control-ferret/dp/122502

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XCDYT5Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NNQQ8E/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Taylor Kimball (Apr 28, 2019)

bigdaddyyonko said:


> My bun is a baby too! I feel like i'm being so extra as a mom because I just want everything to be right. lol
> Here are links to the litter box and the spill mat I bought! Before I bought a large cat litter bin, but because my bun is too small (2 months old), she didn't like it and couldn't reach it. This one I got off of amazon is a bit smaller but she can reach it. I also put her hay box above it too so she can get in the habit of eating hay and using the bathroom at the same time. As she grows bigger Ill finally be able to switch it out for the bigger litter box.
> 
> For the litter box I use ferret litter pellets and they work great so far super absorbent and they smell good, you can toss a cup or so in the litter box and cover it, so you don't gotta worry about them eating it.
> ...


I’m glad I’m not the only one being an extra mom I’m the same way I’m obsessing over what’s safe and everything. Thanks for the tips definitely gonna check those out!!


----------



## bigdaddyyonko (Apr 28, 2019)

Taylor Kimball said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one being an extra mom I’m the same way I’m obsessing over what’s safe and everything. Thanks for the tips definitely gonna check those out!!


I'm still obsessing, you can never be too careful. lol 
You can definitely reach out if you got any more questions!


----------



## JBun (Apr 28, 2019)

If she isn't catching on to using the litter box, what I would do is pick whatever rabbit safe litter you are going to be using and fill the whole cage with it. Then after several weeks of her having gotten used to this litter, see if there is one particular spot she pees in the most. Then I would remove the litter from the whole cage and just put it in the litter box, and place the litter box back in the cage in the spot she seems to pee in the most. You are basically trying to get her used to peeing in the litter so she associates peeing with the litter. Then you are moving the litter to only the litter box to see if she has formed that connection to only peeing where the litter is.


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 28, 2019)

bigdaddyyonko said:


> Before I bought a large cat litter bin, but because my bun is too small (2 months old), she didn't like it and couldn't reach it. This one I got off of amazon is a bit smaller but she can reach it. I also put her hay box above it too so she can get in the habit of eating hay and using the bathroom at the same time.
> 
> For the litter box I use ferret litter pellets and they work great so far super absorbent and they smell good, you can toss a cup or so in the litter box and cover it, so you don't gotta worry about them eating it.



She'll definitely outgrow that litter box in a month or two (looking back, it boggles my mind how tiny Nala and Gaz were at 8 weeks old!)... which is a pity because that grid design that keeps them off the bedding is quite awesome.

https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/the-stormhaven-litter-system-step-by-step-instructions.48510/ <~~ this site has amazingly detailed instructions for making an adult size litterbox with the same concept (including a built-in hay manger, though you can always skip that part if you don't have the NIC grid and/or tools to make it). You basically need this stuff that's a light diffuser for fluorescent lighting (look up in an elevator sometime and you may just see some) - it comes in a 2'x4' sheet at Home Depot and such; you can cut it to fit any litterbox of your choosing.

As for the bedding, that ferret stuff will definitely work... but it's worth mentioning that you can get 40 lbs of wood pellets (horse bedding) from any feed store for a little bit less than that 10 lb bag of ferret stuff from the pet store. It works just as well, if not a bit better.

Also, I remember well the obsessing done over those itty bitty baby bunnies!! Wow, was it all quite the experience. Everything seemed so high stakes, hehe. It's probably similar to having your first kid vs 2nd or 3rd. The baby book has to be just perfect, taking TONS of pictures, wanting to document everything and protect them from every tiny thing... I miss the cuteness but not the anxiety of being a first time bunny mommy .


----------



## bigdaddyyonko (Apr 29, 2019)

Imbrium said:


> She'll definitely outgrow that litter box in a month or two (looking back, it boggles my mind how tiny Nala and Gaz were at 8 weeks old!)... which is a pity because that grid design that keeps them off the bedding is quite awesome.
> 
> https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/the-stormhaven-litter-system-step-by-step-instructions.48510/ <~~ this site has amazingly detailed instructions for making an adult size litterbox with the same concept (including a built-in hay manger, though you can always skip that part if you don't have the NIC grid and/or tools to make it). You basically need this stuff that's a light diffuser for fluorescent lighting (look up in an elevator sometime and you may just see some) - it comes in a 2'x4' sheet at Home Depot and such; you can cut it to fit any litterbox of your choosing.
> 
> ...




I love this idea for the bigger litter box! I gotta make this now! 
My bun is tiny and its so cute she can fit in my hand still!


----------

